# Have you passed your Cycling Proficiency?



## summerdays (25 Feb 2015)

In another thread "cyclists are their own worst enemy", there was a quote from a member of the public saying that cyclists should have passed their Cycling proficiency in this post 

I suspect that a large majority have, I know I did .... In the playground with the cones and the police officer back in 1979. Now the bloke making that statement might think that was a long time ago, but it suspect it was more recently than he took his driving test and I assume he thinks that's still valid. So have you passed either you cycling proficiency or Bikeability for those with less wrinkles

By the way I still have that triangular badge!


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2015)

Passed mine in 1978 on my sister bike cos the bloke wouldn't let me use my Chopper.


----------



## andyfraser (25 Feb 2015)

I passed cycling proficiency 33 years ago. I don't really remember much about it although I can still picture the playground we did it in.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Feb 2015)

Passed mine in the mid 1980's, cones in the school playground etc.
My kids will both do Bikeability in Year 6.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Feb 2015)

I failed, I ran into the back of a car on the way home from the second lesson. The best lesson I ever learned, always keep an eye on where you are going...

Bike frame bent so never went back.

Unreal.


----------



## Sara_H (25 Feb 2015)

I didn't do cycling proficiency as a child, but then I didn't really cycle as a child - cycling was mostly done in the park or such like.

I didn't start riding regularly until after I'd passed my driving test and had been driving for a few years.

A couple of years ago I had to do Bikeability to level 2 as part of a package to get a new bike cheap through a local authority schem (Bike Boost). TBH I was shocked how basic it was. In no waydoes it prepare one for cycling on our complex road system.


----------



## Spinney (25 Feb 2015)

About 40 years ago, mind...

I've also got a motorbike licence - pretty good at making a car driver into a much more defensive rider, and some of it reads across to bicycles.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2015)

Must be well over 40 years ago, but I vaguely remember steering round traffic cones in the playground. Didn't stop me coming round a corner on the wrong side of the road and hitting the headmasters car not long after though!


----------



## Panter (25 Feb 2015)

No. Didn't even own a bike until my late 30's!


----------



## lee1980sim (25 Feb 2015)

Never did it, for some reason they stopped doing it in my area when I was younger, haven't bothered since then it's not like you actually need a licence to ride or that I'll be getting any insurance discounts like advanced driving courses offer


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2015)

Half a century ago! ()

It was the condition that my parents made before agreeing to buy me a bike. They didn't want their 9 year old son riding solo on city streets without having had some basic training on the Highway Code etc. The fact that cautious parents then felt ok about it shows how much quieter the roads were then.

I found a photo of our street taken in the early 1970s and it shows about 10-20% of the traffic and parked vehicles compared to now.


----------



## DRHysted (25 Feb 2015)

As above it had stopped when I got to middle school. So my training was from my mother (who cycled everywhere with us cycling). 
My eldest sister passed hers (44 now), and my mother was so critical of her "correct" cycling I'm not sure I'd have been allowed to do cycling proficiency.


----------



## lee1980sim (25 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I found a photo of our street taken in the early 1970s and it shows about 10-20% of the traffic and parked vehicles compared to now.



My old streets are like that, they used to be clear now you either zigzag / slalom along or set off and hope you get to the end rather than meeting someone in the middle


----------



## summerdays (25 Feb 2015)

So far I'm suprised at the % that haven't done it! I guess you assume what you have done is the norm! My kids have all done Bikeability level 2, and one did the Level 3 at secondary school.


----------



## matiz (25 Feb 2015)

I never did it I reckoned if you stuck rigidley to the rules you would soon get flattened I joined the self preservation society instead and rode defensively


----------



## luckyfox (25 Feb 2015)

I had to retake mine with the headmaster Mr Heatherington during lessons in junior school because i failed it so many times! I was rubbish as going round the cones and im quite sure i should never have been passed but I still have my badge today!


----------



## snorri (25 Feb 2015)

There was no cycle training during my schooldays, but I was a cycle trainer some 10 years ago.


----------



## Turbo Rider (25 Feb 2015)

Yep. Cones. School playground. Passed. I think I was 8 or 9 at the time. Stayed on the paths / BMX tracks after that as well. Driving a car probably taught me more when I actually went on the road...aged 35....glad I took it though...wouldn't feel safe or responsible without it...are we legally allowed to clothesline the man if we see him though and how long before he gave up trying to get back up?


----------



## buggi (25 Feb 2015)

I never took any kind of cycling test until I decided to become an instructor. On my first day the trainer told me my road positioning was excellent and he didn't have to teach me rules of the road or positioning so most of my training centred around getting what I knew out of my head, learning to break it down and teaching it. So you could assume from this that the bloke in question is talking bollox. 
However I agree with him but for a different reason. I cycle completely differently to when I did when I first started, and back in those days I was always nearly getting knocked off (not because I was disobeying the rules of the road but because drivers weren't... Which is why he's talking bollox). I learned primary, and assertiveness from other cyclists, and not everyone has that opportunity. Now I'm very assertive, take control of the traffic and communicate a lot with drivers around me. I personally believe that bikeability should be on the school curriculum; not as a one time thing but as a regular lesson, just like PE is, from the age of 14 to 16 at least, if not before. By doing this, pupils will be confident proficient riders by the time they leave school, and know the rules of the road. By the time they learn to drive they will have road sense and know how to treat cyclists and understand their road position and why they filter. There would be a massive shift in culture within a few short years and I also believe less deaths among young men as there would be less that go on to become boy racers (the most common group of people who die on the road). 
Quite simply, this guy is uneducated and if he had received bikeability training he would know better than to spout his mouth off. So maybe he should take his own advice.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Feb 2015)

Yep and still have my triangular badge (it has a bent pin IIRC) and certificate in the loft. 
My mother recently recalled to my children how she and my father put me through it, only for a couple of months later one dark Sunday evening on the way home from church, for me to cycle into the back of a parked car.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2015)

Thanks @Bazzer , I remember getting a badge but couldn't remember what it looked like. Your post reminded me, it was a triangular jobbie. It was red and green wasn't it?

Edit: Found it on google


----------



## winjim (25 Feb 2015)

Passed at junior school in the 1980s, course run not by a copper, but a local chap who also ran a cycle touring club for the schoolkids. Learned an awful lot about bikes from him and went on loads of day trips, as well as weeks away in Snowdonia, Isle of Wight, and even the Netherlands. Learned more about good riding from being in that club than the cycling proficiency itself, although passing the test was a requirement to join.


----------



## Saluki (25 Feb 2015)

1975 is when I did my Cycling Proficiency test. I have my badge somewhere. I did it on the much loathed Raleigh Twenty.
The chap didn't tell you if you had passed or failed. You found out a week or two later when you got your badge and certificate, or not, as the case may have been.


----------



## subaqua (25 Feb 2015)

where's the box for did the course ,but mum was too mean to pay for a badge so didn't get the award at the end . ( that was a horrible horrible feeling watching all my school friends get the badge and certificate in the school hall and then a picture in the paper. )

eldest did bikeability in Yr 6 and told the instructor he was riding in the wrong road position approaching a junction, instructor said he knew better at which point my little darling daughter told him that cyclecraft author thought different. ( I have no ide where she gets her mouthy nature from - must be her mum)


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2015)

Nope failed cycling proficiency cos my bike had a dented rear rim and locked up if you touched the back brake. 
I had to rotate the rear tyre a quarter turn every 3 weeks or so to stop it wearing through in that spot until I could afford a new wheel.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Feb 2015)

Yep, passed my Cycling Proficiency test when I was five: was the deal with my parents, to allow me to ride on the road.

Life has moved on a little since then – not sure there are too many five-year-olds riding on the road on their own these days ...


----------



## EthelF (25 Feb 2015)

I did the German equivalent at primary school, when I must have been about 9. The local police operated a "traffic school" which was basically a little road network with road markings, traffic lights etc. The policemen trained and assessed us, those of us who passed got a sticker for our mudguards.
The funniest thing was, while everyone got to ride around on bikes, a select "lucky" few also got to have a go in kettcars, to mimic motor vehicles. I remember being annoyed I didn't get to have a go in a "car".


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Feb 2015)

Would have been 8 or 9 I guess, so late seventies, on a Raleigh Grifter most probably. Playground full of cones, I remember the class bad boy getting thrown off of the course for doing the slalom on his back wheel and very little else. I helped out running some sort of cycle training at my wife's primary school in the 90's, that was on quiet roads and seemed a bit more practical, although still not particularly useful for real safety. I'd agree with others my biggest 'training' was from riding a motorbike, although as I've always been interested in being better on the road I took IAM training (to completion in a car and until I couldn't stand the people I was being trained by on the bike). Then again I've been on and off with cycling, did it like crazy until I was 17, ignored it for around 5 years, did it for a couple of years until my motorbike accident, ignored it for around 18 years.


----------



## Andrew Campbell (25 Feb 2015)

Passed mine in the early eighties despite turning up for it with road rash covering most of the left side of my face having come of my BMX the weekend before. Happy days!
If cycling slowly round cones was an Olympic sport I could have been a contender.


----------



## Specialeyes (25 Feb 2015)

Ahhhh, Minehead Middle School playground, in the late 1970s. The whole yeargroup, a couple of policemen from the station opposite and a load of traffic cones. The most memorable parts being the slalom and stopping safely within a box. Everyone passed except two poor souls (not me, I hasten to add)... oh, the shame!


----------



## fimm (25 Feb 2015)

IIRC I did the training and then forgot to turn up for the test the following week!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Feb 2015)

Passed c1974 on the wild roads of Coventry.


----------



## Kookas (25 Feb 2015)

I'm a 90s baby, so nope.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2015)

Many moons ago but yes


----------



## byegad (25 Feb 2015)

'Tis a long time ago, some &*+ years ago, but I did indeed passeth mye Bicyclinge Proficiencee. 
As it was called back then.


----------



## young Ed (25 Feb 2015)

i passed one, not sure which though 
learnt nothing, pissed off the instructors and got bored (i had been riding on the road since a toddler so i was obviously to cool for that lot!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Feb 2015)

I too have the triangular badge. Perhaps I should carry it with me to brandish in the face of the ignorant..


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Feb 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> I too have the triangular badge. Perhaps I should carry it with me to brandish in the face of the ignorant..


Along with an empty tax disc holder, just to confuse them...


----------



## Profpointy (25 Feb 2015)

I passed it 40+ years ago. One worry though: I seem to recall being told to ride 18" from the kerb. Does anyone else recall anything daft like that? Obviously I know better now


----------



## SpaCyclist (25 Feb 2015)

Passed the test in the school playground in about 1969 - the year before going to secondary school. I suspect the badge is around the house somewhere, but I have no clue where!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Feb 2015)

Nah, never.


----------



## Schneil (25 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I didn't do cycling proficiency as a child, but then I didn't really cycle as a child - cycling was mostly done in the park or such like.
> 
> I didn't start riding regularly until after I'd passed my driving test and had been driving for a few years.
> 
> A couple of years ago I had to do Bikeability to level 2 as part of a package to get a new bike cheap through a local authority schem (Bike Boost). TBH I was shocked how basic it was. In no waydoes it prepare one for cycling on our complex road system.




Bikeability level 3 what you need for main roads or complex junctions.


----------



## CopperCyclist (25 Feb 2015)

I passed it in the 1990's.

All I remember is being taught to cycle at the minimum amount required from the kerb to make sure you didn't run over the drains, and to be exactly to the left side of the middle white line when turning right!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2015)

I passed mine about 50 years ago, I think!
Still have the enamel badge to prove it


----------



## Andy_R (25 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I didn't do cycling proficiency as a child, but then I didn't really cycle as a child - cycling was mostly done in the park or such like.
> 
> I didn't start riding regularly until after I'd passed my driving test and had been driving for a few years.
> 
> A couple of years ago I had to do Bikeability to level 2 as part of a package to get a new bike cheap through a local authority schem (Bike Boost). TBH I was shocked how basic it was. In no waydoes it prepare one for cycling on our complex road system.



Bikeability Level 2 is designed as an introduction to on road riding, in quiet residential areas, making short journeys. It is deliberately basic, as it is the starting point that we would expect 9-11 year olds to be able to acheive after approximately 6 hours. What should have been offered to you was a level 2 evaluation, followed by level 3 training, based around your individual needs.


----------



## mick1836 (25 Feb 2015)

Got mine many years ago at school and recall the examiner was a Police Officer?


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2015)

Passed mine at Infant school about age 9 in 1976 .My nephew wears my badge on his school blazer . I gave to him when he passed his about 6 years ago and they didn't get a badge and he had a thing about badges .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Feb 2015)

Did mine on my Kingpin which was still quite new then, so 1980 or '81. I know the certificate is still lurking around in a safe place as I saw it not that long ago but I don't remember having one of the badges.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> Passed mine in 1978 on my sister bike cos the bloke wouldn't let me use my Chopper.


I must have passed mine at a similar time, had to cycle a fair way ( well maybe 5 miles ) to school to do it i remember too .


----------



## Hitchington (25 Feb 2015)

Yes, I had to borrow my nan's raleigh shopper to do it on.


----------



## donnydave (25 Feb 2015)

Yep. 1992. Nailed it.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Feb 2015)

I passed my cycling proficiency in rural Cambridgeshire on real roads in the mid 70s. I've probably still got the little badge somewhere, I found it in a drawer a year or so ago.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Feb 2015)

Passed the Cycling Proficiency test in the mid '70s at Trimley St. Mary primary school. I still have the badge...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Feb 2015)

I'm from abroad, we don't have this, anyway never had a bike as a child.
I started riding regularly a few years ago, aged 48, mainly to save on commuting time.
Because of my involvement with a ladies cycling group, I got offered and took ride leader training and a cycle trainer course.
I failed the cycle trainer course first time - got to assistant only, then did it again and passed - barely 
While I'm quite confident about the rules of the road, got a british driving license, I'm still not so good in manouvring the bike, especially tight right turns ... the cones thing


----------



## burndust (26 Feb 2015)

Cycling proficiency done a primary school Must be about 25 years ago...instructors were 2 coppers...I do remember doing the whole thing on an old ladies folding bike....embarrassing to say the least


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Feb 2015)

I failed it. 

I forget why but it may have been something to do with the bike I was on, my mother's Rayleigh shopper. Iirc despite my size for my age, I could not sit on the saddle and reach the pedals, so simple cycled standing up until I grew into the bike a few years later. I didn't get my own bike until I was 15.


----------



## User33236 (26 Feb 2015)

I recall my primary school running it on alternate years for the top year only meaning every second year pupils missed out. Guess what half I was in?


----------



## the_mikey (26 Feb 2015)

I've never had any bicycle training but I've been cycling on the road since I was 7, I recall many childhood bike rides from where I used to live in Warmley to Pucklechurch where my grandparents lived, always following my mum. We didn't have a car..


----------



## Jimidh (26 Feb 2015)

I did mine on my old Chipper Bike about 40 years ago which meant i was able to handle my upgrade to a Chopper at the following Christmas although i did ignore the no "backies" warning on the seat.


----------



## Sharky (27 Feb 2015)

Can hardly remember, but yes passed and the Certificates were presented by Harold Wilson!

Also passed my Cycling Badge with the scouts first time, but on leaving, noticed that we had just cycled back to the Police HQ by cycling up a one-way road in the wrong direction!

Keith


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> In another thread "cyclists are their own worst enemy", there was a quote from a member of the public saying that cyclists should have passed their Cycling proficiency in this post
> 
> I suspect that a large majority have, I know I did .... In the playground with the cones and the police officer back in 1979. Now the bloke making that statement might think that was a long time ago, but it suspect it was more recently than he took his driving test and I assume he thinks that's still valid. So have you passed either you cycling proficiency or Bikeability for those with less wrinkles
> 
> By the way I still have that triangular badge!


Still got mine too!


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> About 40 years ago, mind...
> 
> I've also got a motorbike licence - pretty good at making a car driver into a much more defensive rider, and some of it reads across to bicycles.


I agree. It makes for more defensive bicycle riding and makes you much more aware too. And lifesaver checks work just as well on a bicyle- or in a car for that matter.


----------



## User16625 (27 Feb 2015)

Never heard of them. I didnt need any formal training to ride a bicycle, just common sense really.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Feb 2015)

I did mine in 1978 in the school playground and I remember then getting my first road bike that summer a Peugeot that I loved. I was then allowed to ride to the Severn bridge services with my mates to play the space invaders machines. I still have the red and green enamel badge somewhere.


----------



## mjr (27 Feb 2015)

Where's the "I can't remember" option? 


Mo1959 said:


> Must be well over 40 years ago, but I vaguely remember steering round traffic cones in the playground. Didn't stop me coming round a corner on the wrong side of the road and hitting the headmasters car not long after though!


Not quite as long ago, but that's my memory. I don't know if it was anything to do with a test or what but it was unremarkable and I'd been riding a while. Didn't stop me putting my first hub-geared bike into a rose bush - ow, 33% is a big acceleration isn't it? - and my first derailleur bike into a field of wheat - oops, I shouldn't look at the downtube shifter so long! 



Profpointy said:


> I passed it 40+ years ago. One worry though: I seem to recall being told to ride 18" from the kerb. Does anyone else recall anything daft like that? Obviously I know better now


Yep, I remember that. I wonder if it was official advice back then or if they were letting any Tom, Dick or Jimmy Saville do kids' cycle training?


----------



## psmiffy (27 Feb 2015)

Yup- and pased 3 times-more years ago than I'm prepared to admit - I moved schools a lot - everybody who cycled to school had to take it - there was not a lot of instruction for those who already cycled to school - more about whether the bike had everything it should have - a couple of times around the playground and the cones - and then demoing to other kids


----------



## Gasman (27 Feb 2015)

Every year at my primary school (40 odd years ago) the Primary 7s had a week of training sessions leading up to the Cycling Proficiency Test with a presentation of certificates at a later assembly. I was looking forward to my chance as I cycled almost daily. When I reached Primary 7, however, there was some sort of financial cutback and only a handful of kids out of about 100 were selected. I put my name in but was persuaded to allow one of my classmates who had a nice shiny new racing bike to enter rather than take my rusty but trusty BSO to the sessions. I continued to ride everywhere while I don't think I saw my classmate on his bike more than a handful of times. The whole episode still wrankles to this day.

I did get my Cyclist badge from the Scouts, though.


----------



## robgul (27 Feb 2015)

Still got my CP badge from about 1960 ... and a proper winged wheel CTC badge too from about 1970.

Rob


----------



## mybike (27 Feb 2015)

Some memories here, no idea what happened to my badge but I did cycling proficiency in late 50's (I think). Also had a CTC badge somewhere tho' I've still got the Barts maps that I bought through them.


----------



## citybabe (27 Feb 2015)

Passed my proficiency way back in 1980 when I was 8. 
My primary school had a road painted in the playground with junctions and a roundabout


----------



## family guy (27 Feb 2015)

I have never taken a Cycling Proficiency test but I do hold a full Motorcycle licence and since jumping on pedal power as to horse power, I don't feel I need to take a further test as in my mind my Motorcycle licence far exceeds the required Cycling Proficiency test.
Soap Box time....
1 Mr James Nash. Sir you are a pathetic little man who enjoys getting off over the pain of others, get a life.
2 Congrats to that lady for not decking him.
3 Unfortunately as in most cases in society, its always a minority who spoils it for majority and in the world of cycling we are not exempt.
I would like to say to all cyclist, how can we expect support and protection from other road users when WE are not playing by the rules of the road, I would like to see the 
cycling world get its own house in order before we are made to.

Ride Safe


----------



## raleighnut (27 Feb 2015)

family guy said:


> I have never taken a Cycling Proficiency test but I do hold a full Motorcycle licence and since jumping on pedal power as to horse power, I don't feel I need to take a further test as in my mind my Motorcycle licence far exceeds the required Cycling Proficiency test.
> Soap Box time....
> 1 Mr James Nash. Sir you are a pathetic little man who enjoys getting off over the pain of others, get a life.
> 2 Congrats to that lady for not decking him.
> ...


Although I agree with your post we as cyclists cannot be responsible for the hoody wearing 'ninja cyclist' idiots that infest the roads.
Yes they do get us a bad reputation but they are not cyclists they are just idiots who happen to be on a BSO but are perceived as bike riders by the mass of the car driving public.
They are nobbers ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Get over it and stay well lit at night....................As a friend of mine once said "it gives them something to aim at"


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Feb 2015)

If you're interested in the details, here they are - courtesy of the Raleigh Book of Cycling (1978)












Cycling Proficiency Test



__ Dogtrousers
__ 27 Feb 2015



From The Raleigh Book of Cycling (1978)





PS yes, I passed it.


----------



## Brandane (27 Feb 2015)

I've never had any cycle training. I didn't have any schooling in the UK from age 6 to 11, so I guess I missed out the stage where I might have got training. So, self taught it was, on the mean streets of Kingston, Jamaica. Leafy suburban Kingston, actually .


----------



## Eribiste (27 Feb 2015)

I did my cycling proficiency test in 1967. Part of it was in the school playground, but there was also an observed road section too. Nowadays I keep myself visible, maintain awareness and observation of others and try to create space for myself and other road users as well as I can.
I also hope I stay lucky.


----------



## jack smith (27 Feb 2015)

I did mine in primary school in a playground between cones i couldnt tell you if it was useful or not as i camt remember if i learned anything apart from i do remember learning how to indicate there though.


----------



## Moe (27 Feb 2015)

I didn't do one as I didn't have a bike as a kid (sad but true!)... BUT when my children where at school, I was shocked to find out they didn't it and with my pestering and help, we introduced it back to the school!!


----------



## gavroche (28 Feb 2015)

There was no such thing in my days.but life itself has taught me many things and I am still around today so I guess I have passed.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Feb 2015)

I failed it. I couldn't sit on the saddle and reach the pedals and apparently standing up on the pedals all the time wasn't liked.

This didn't stop me using my mother's bike to get away from home and cycle mind you!


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Feb 2015)

I passed mine in the summer of 1967.... my dad was given the job of operating the traffic light in the school playground and changed them to red as I set off cos he thought it would be funny.... still haven't forgiven him but the nice policeman saw him do it so I passed despite him.


----------



## Justinslow (28 Feb 2015)

When I was in the cub scouts around 35 years ago maybe. 

But a valid point,
On roadies doing over 30-40 mph down hills with no training whatsoever or weaving about all over the road - poor positioning in the road. 
There's loads more traffic now and we are probably a fair bit quicker than when we were kids. Perhaps we should do some sort of "basic skills" course from a safety point of view, especially for the newbies.


----------



## Justinslow (28 Feb 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Along with an empty tax disc holder, just to confuse them...


Everyone will have an empty one now it's all gone cyber.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (28 Feb 2015)

Passed mine in I think 1980. Had a lovely shiny metal badge to attach to the handle bars. No idea where that is now.


----------



## CUBE CRD (28 Feb 2015)

Eribiste said:


> I did my cycling proficiency test in 1967. Part of it was in the school playground, but there was also an observed road section too.



I did something similar around 1982 or so.I wasn't around in '67


----------



## Apollonius (28 Feb 2015)

I did mine in 1960. 55 years ago!!

Glad to report that there have been several groups of youngsters having cycling lessons - on the road too - at the primary school opposite my house. Youngsters about 7 or 8, I guess, with an adult instructor at front and back. I think the leader said they were Department of Transport, but I'm not sure.


----------



## andytheflyer (28 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> About 40 years ago, mind...
> 
> I've also got a motorbike licence - pretty good at making a car driver into a much more defensive rider, and some of it reads across to bicycles.



My CP about 50 years ago! I did the old RAC/Autocycle Union m/bike training course in about 1978 and it was the best road training I ever did. Especially the last look over the shoulder before turning rt. I do it in the car too. And on the bike/bent/hybrid.


----------



## Arthur (28 Feb 2015)

1970 - Woodlands Road School playground. Halfway through there was a massive hailstorm but the examiner insisted that we stayed out there to finish the test. Git.


----------



## byegad (28 Feb 2015)

Justinslow said:


> When I was in the cub scouts around 35 years ago maybe.
> 
> But a valid point,
> On roadies doing over 30-40 mph down hills with no training whatsoever or weaving about all over the road - poor positioning in the road.
> There's loads more traffic now and *we are probably a fair bit quicker than when we were kids*. Perhaps we should do some sort of "basic skills" course from a safety point of view, especially for the newbies.



Speak for yourself, I'm much slower these days.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2015)

1969 according to the press cutting.

Badge is on the back of my fave cap.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Feb 2015)

Justinslow said:


> When I was in the cub scouts around 35 years ago maybe.
> 
> But a valid point,
> On roadies doing over 30-40 mph down hills with no training whatsoever or weaving about all over the road - poor positioning in the road.
> There's loads more traffic now and we are probably a fair bit quicker than when we were kids. Perhaps we should do some sort of "basic skills" course from a safety point of view, especially for the newbies.



I can't believe the vast majority don't have a car license (and possibly motorbike) and haven't received any kind of roadcraft training.



andytheflyer said:


> My CP about 50 years ago! I did the old RAC/Autocycle Union m/bike training course in about 1978 and it was the best road training I ever did. Especially the last look over the shoulder before turning rt. I do it in the car too. And on the bike/bent/hybrid.



The Lifesaver, so ingrained I sometimes do them walking in to shops...



Arthur said:


> 1970 - Woodlands Road School playground. Halfway through there was a massive hailstorm but the examiner insisted that we stayed out there to finish the test. Git.



My wife failed her first motorbike test in bucketing rain. The examiner followed her in a car and failed her for hesitant riding because she held back some of the filtering through traffic lest she lose him completely. The day was topped by a local petrol station forcing her to use the night pay because they didn't want her walked inside the station in wet motorbike kit...


----------



## jay clock (28 Feb 2015)

I went abroad at 9 and missed out on it


----------



## slowmotion (1 Mar 2015)

No. I'm suing my parents for gross negligence.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Mar 2015)

I passed mine 49 year ago..
and also both parts of the motorbike test 26 years(approx)..
I still think I'm on a bike when I'm in a car or van and keep checking approaching junctions etc...
I don't have a car licence..


----------



## Paul Walters (1 Mar 2015)

I cycled everywhere as a child, mostly using my sister's unused town-bike. By the time I realised there was such a thing as the Proficiency Test, I was told I was too old to do it ! After that (and finding out about girls and beer), I stopped cycling for decades, and only took it up again about 10 years ago. So I have no formal training.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Mar 2015)

I've never done it, because my country doesn't support cycling. The OP's comment regarding the length of time since some motorists have passed their driving test is very appropriate. Motorists in Australia clearly think that once they've passed their driving test, they have a "right" to drive their cars in whatever manner they deem fit, until they shuffle off this mortal coil (and take a few pedestrians, cyclists, etc. with them). The notion of driving being a privilege is lost on some people.


----------



## Hyslop (1 Mar 2015)

Not long ago I discovered the badge from my Proficiency course,as well as the pennant(bright yellow,Carlisle coat of arms)that came with it.Mainly I remember negotiating traffic cones,directed by our local Bobby,"Radio Raffles"-so called presumably because of his pocketphone,Cumbria Police probably having only just moved on from semaphore.What I do remember however was that it was fun,and its stayed that way.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Mar 2015)

When they did cycling proficiency I was not cycling to school

A couple of years later I started cycling to school, so never did it. I remember racing buses (bus used to overtake me but when it stopped I used to catch it up!)


----------



## BenM (2 Mar 2015)

I failed on one section - the cycling slalom around some little wooden blocks - because at the time I was useless at cycling slowly. Not so bad at that now. Because that was all that I failed on I was allowed (by parents) to cycle on the road on my own from then onwards.
My test was administered in what was a car park behind the fire station. Said car park is now John Lewis' - which is more than enough clues as to where it was! As to when - must have been 1977/78ish - gosh in a couple or three years I will have been cycling on the roads for 40 years!


----------



## voyager (2 Mar 2015)

I did mine in the very early sixties when it was sponsored by the *NEWS OF THE WORLD* and became a member of the order of the *
"KNIGHT's OF THE ROAD"
*
We even went to the local Town hall to receive our certificates , badges and bike transfers 
Apart from the playground stuff we had to do a couple of mile circuit with marshal's/ judges watching to prove we could do it 
.
That was over half a century ago 
The roads were not as silly as they are now , Cyclists have been force to ride more defensively 

doesn't time fly 

regards emma


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (2 Mar 2015)

I passed my cycling proficiency test on my 10th birthday, 12th July 1973. I still have the certificate!!


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2015)

I wouldn't say I'm old, but I failed mine first time around because there were Labrador hairs on my top hat.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Mar 2015)

Passeb mine first time 1972 ish, passed my motrbike test first time and the car.
my wife used to teach the cycling proficiency to the local primary kids, she does like her han signals and bells..
funny as f on a mtb trail.lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2015)

I remember it vaguely in the 70's at junior school, but I know I passed both my car license, and part one of my motorcycle license (also a Bronze Star I think scheme bit like C.B.T.) first time, car early mid 80's, Bronze Star was in 1980, part one of the M/C was late 80's, never went on to do part two, H.G.V. I passed on the second time, first time I think was nerves and I just didn't get on with the instructor I had, 2 fails + 2toted up fails, and 17minors which I think in itself was a fail, following week, I passed with 2 minors, theory test for HGV 34/35 not sure the hazard perception score, but I was told it was one of the highest (both parts) to pass through Gillingham, so I have a lot of road experience, one way or another..


----------



## Hugh Manatee (3 Mar 2015)

I found mine in my awards box in the loft. I have quite a strong memory of riding orotund the old Church School playground in Totnes. It is sheltered retirement flats now. One lad had spikey cage pedals which he struggled with as oddly we had to do some cycling with bare feet!


----------



## Adamskirover (4 Mar 2015)

Passed my cycling proficiency test at Sacred Heart school back in the 80's. The course was run by PC Chadwick who was responsible for all aspects of road safety training supplied to the children in Blackburn. Legend.


----------



## TheJDog (4 Mar 2015)

I passed my Cycling Proficiency test in 1978 or 1979. All I remember of it was riding along a painted line giving arm signals.

Also have my driving licence, motorbike licence, passed the bikesafe thing with flying colours, and did some advanced riding, but didn't take the test.

My motorbike test was a funny one. I'd applied for the test and forgotten all about it, then noticed the card on the fridge one Friday, and realised the test was the next Friday. I'd never sat on a motorbike in my life. I rang one of the local bike instructors, and though he seemed to think it was a lost cause, organised some lessons - 2hrs in morning, 2 in afternoon for Wednesday and Thursday - and bike hire for the test next week. Wednesday morning was hilarious. Learning to use a hand clutch seemed very difficult at the time. Wednesday afternoon was even worse, trying to learn how to do a feet-up u-turn. Thursday got a bit better, and on Friday morning I took the test and passed (I stalled once, but it was out of sight of the examiner as I rode around the block for the emergency stop). The guy who'd been giving me lessons was bewildered. I didn't buy a motorbike for another 10 years.


----------



## MattDB (4 Mar 2015)

I recently did an 'Advanced Commuter Training' run by go smarter to work. Pretty good, I didn't know that much about road position. I don't follow this to the letter, I've compromised on riding defensively up a particularly long hill in order to let drivers past but I feel I take control more in some areas (narrow bridge lanes) where I used to let cars squeeze past. I think sometimes car drivers like to not have to make the decision whether or not to overtake. Taxi drivers on the other hand.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2015)

@MattDB you get good and bad, I had a really close truck (artic) pass yesterday, this on a three lane road those with a dual lane to overtake slow move vehicles, I think this was lack of observation on his part as when he passed me other cars were passing him, so he badly timed it, fortunately there is a fairly wide shoulder to the carriage way that I could move on to, thats how close he was, however I still see more bad cycling per 100 than I do cars, trucks buses ect....


----------



## 3narf (9 Mar 2015)

I passed in the late '70s and I still have the badge to prove it!

If the Highway Code was law, and bad drivers could be prosecuted for contravening the rules therein, it might be worth promoting CP a bit more. As ever, society throws the ball into the cyclists' court.


----------



## arallsopp (10 Mar 2015)

Passed mine. Our instructor spent two days telling us that a glass delivery truck had just cut off my arm, every time I failed to look before indicating.

We had a glass delivery business in the local high street. I still avoid going that way on a bike.


----------



## rovers1875 (30 Mar 2015)

Passed mine in the early 1970's Mum & dad bought me a Dawes single speed for my birthday, but wouldn't let me ride it until I'd passed my proficiency. It was the longest 3/4 weeks of my life.


----------



## Fnaar (30 Mar 2015)

1973. I got 96%. Probably still have the metal/enamel badge somewhere.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

My original signature on here was

'I have a terrible confession to make; I failed my Cycle Proficiency Test at School'

Despite remembering all that was taught (and having ridden on the roads for a few years beforehand), I was deemed too timid and lacking in confidence, not because I didn't know what to do, but because of the actual test itself - I failed the first time due to some minor thing (not looking back properly I think), so I had a second chance and well, I just got nervous about it and blew it (yes, an 11 year old MDB got nervous once in 1994!! ).

So, I became one of only two in my year to fail. The irony is that it was probably the best lesson I ever had regarding cycling, and I still use a lot of what I learned out on the roads (although I also have learned a lot since then, including on here) when the others who passed have probably forgotten it all! 
If I had passed as a mere formality then it wouldn't have meant anything to me, but because I failed, I learned from it instead.

So no, The Great Mad Doug Biker isn't even passed for the roads, and I like it that way!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

I think with me, the other reason I failed was that, as others have said, it didn't really bear much resemblance to actually cycling on the roads.
It was in the School Playground (which admittedly had road marking printed on it purely for the test, but still, one needed a bit of imagination to do it properly).
I guess, having had experience on the roads and cycletracks*, trying to do it all so technically and accurately with invisible cars, cones, slow speeds and so on, just messed with me, and certainly, the reason why I failed the first time, i.e. Because I didn't look over my shoulder properly, was more because..... Well, I knew I could do it, but why would I? There were no cars or anything so it was all rather pointless and remember telling the instructor that! 

The second time, it all just cooked my head as I was so nervous and as I have said it was just so removed from anything I had known before.


For many years after that I made a point of always looking over my shoulder properly!! 



* - We lived round the corner from the fantastic cycletrack to Glasgow and beyond, several miles of perfectly smooth, car free, tarmac, so I did a lot of my early cycling on it and on the quiet roads round about as well as going places in town, etc. I probably had more experience than a lot of the people taking the test.


----------



## Tojo (31 Mar 2015)

Fnaar said:


> 1973. I got 96%. Probably still have the metal/enamel badge somewhere.




Did mine about the same time, cant remember the percentage, my badge is probably still lurking around somewhere at my Mothers house....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

This was in Primary 7 when we did it and it was done by the Police, but, I also remember getting into trouble from my teacher (who was left handed) for starting off my bike using my left foot when I was right handed.
I have ALWAYS started off left footed and told him so!!  (To be fair, he was a bit of an idiot about certain things and I got into trouble and even slagged off for doing some very legitimate things which he had no right to tell me off for. He was the only male teacher we had during Primary School, so I think people in my class were sort of in awe of him, but my Mum, who is a retired teacher, always says that a lot of male Primary School teachers are a lot lazier, although I couldn't possibly comment).

Also, (and getting back to the CP) we had a picture taken in the local paper about how we were getting cycle training, and I was the only one without a helmet, even in 1994!!


----------



## Tojo (31 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> This was in Primary 7 when we did it, and I also remember getting into trouble from my teacher (who was left handed) for starting off my bike using my left foot when I was right handed.
> I have ALWAYS started off left footed and told him so!!  (To be fair, he was a bit of an idiot about certain things and I got into trouble and even slagged off for doing some very legitimate things which he had no right to tell me off for. He was the only male teacher we had during Primary School and my Mum, who is a retired teacher, always says that a lot of male Primary School teachers are a lot lazier, although I couldn't possibly comment).
> 
> Also, we had a picture taken in the local paper about how we were getting cycle training, and I was the only one without a helmet, even in 1994!!





I just thought male primary school teachers were either, bullies or hadn't yet came out of the closest.........


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

Tojo said:


> I just thought male primary school teachers were either, bullies or hadn't yet came out of the closest.........



Well, this guy was ok I guess, but he had all sensitivity of a brick at times.


----------



## Paul Bromley (31 Mar 2015)

Passed mine 1965 or was it '66. Can't believe I'm writing this !


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

Paul Bromley said:


> Passed mine 1965 or was it '66. *Can't believe I'm writing this !*



Neither can I, I'm in shock!!


----------

